# New Calton case for D45 has arrived



## Gitpik (Apr 13, 2006)

Just recently had my long awaited Calton case for my D45 delivered. This one is a bit different than the previous two as it is the first prototype case that Calton has done by inlaying the Martin logo with Bird'seye Maple. I buy my Caltons through Mike MaLeod a member here who has a guitar store in Calgary and gives great service and more than fair pricing. www.acousticguitar.net . 
Nice to keep the $$$ in Canada.
If you would like a looksee , click here:

http://s305.photobucket.com/albums/nn211/gitpik/?action=view&current=IMGP3874.jpg

I figure any thief that sees a Calton case knows right off that there is a exspensive guitar inside so having the Martin logo isn't going to make much difference. An American player asked my why Maple and my reply was, Canadian/flag/ Maple Leaf 

Here is another pic of the D45 in the case

http://s305.photobucket.com/albums/nn211/gitpik/?action=view&current=IMGP3876.jpg

The inlay is done right underneath the clear fiberglass so you can't feel it with your fingers so never can get marred.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

That case is almost prettier than the guitar.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

That is gorgeous! I didn't know you could have something custom on the outside. Was that a custom case or a stock case for Calton, before the Martin part that is.kksjur


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Calton is now offering graphics that are "built into" the gel-coat and then covered with a clear-coat (not necessarily in this order). It is a new process introduced since the move from Calgary to New Brunswick.

It does not affect the performance of the case in any way. It can add as much as $200.00 or more to the price of the case.


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

The purpose of s case is to protect the guitar. Somehow making a case that looks that good with a Martin logo on it is just like flashing a neon sign that says.. steal me.. Perhaps this is a bit cynical, but I can't see how that is protecting your investment!!
However, it sure is purdy :smile:


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Caltons are pretty much ubiquitous among traveling musicians. Virtually all Caltons are light coloured in order to stay cool under hot sunlight and so, therefore, stand out like dog's balls. You can generally spot a Calton from 100 yards.

Adding a little 'Bling' to the case is unlikely to enhance it's stealability. In fact it takes a pretty stupid thief to steal an obviously one-of-a-kind thing that can be spotted from 100 yards.

'Course you gotta be pretty stupid to be a thief anyway so maybe my argument doesn't hold much water.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mike MacLeod said:


> 'Course you gotta be pretty stupid to be a thief anyway so maybe my argument doesn't hold much water.


At least the hours and vacation time are quite good

.....I'm assuming.....no personal experience (well...since I was 8 years old)

Dave


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Back when I oversaw the instrument lockup at a folk festival I used to see and handle dozens of Calton cases. Faultless gear. Looks good, protects as good as any case available, heavy but not overly so, cheap insurance. 

If I traveled more I would definitely own them too, but they're hard to justify in my position. Nonetheless, I should have got one for the one axe I treasure most and leaves the house the most.

If you have something you worry about, put it in a Calton.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

What's this ?... and you got to play with Red?? Sorry a little snoopy this am..

http://s305.photobucket.com/albums/nn211/gitpik/?action=view&current=IMGP2583.jpg


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Alright. I've been following this thread, and I have to ask the big question:


How much are these Calton cases? ballpark?


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Alright. I've been following this thread, and I have to ask the big question:
> 
> 
> How much are these Calton cases? ballpark?


Hmm they come in purty colors too!

http://www.caltoncases.com/HomePress4.html

FWIW, I think if you have to ask, you can't afford it.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

They have a list price of US$900.00 for a Calton Deluxe (the most popular model). They are priced in US$ as 90% of the Caltons go to live 
South of the Border. I ship 7 or 8 dozen a year to the US.

Graphics like the one shown will run about $200.00 extra.

See your friendly "local" Calton dealer.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*Theivery - slightly off topic.*



greco said:


> At least the hours and vacation time are quite good
> 
> .....I'm assuming.....no personal experience (well...since I was 8 years old)
> 
> Dave


I read a few years back that the average successful thief earns about $25K a year (I suppose that's an "after tax" figure)  But it's mostly night-work, there is no pension, there are no benefits, there is very little chance for advancement, there is tremendous stress that extends well past the hours of employment, all of your workmates are thieves (kinda like Enron, I guess) The only retirement plan is jail, and one does not hope for early retirement.

Not a great life, in my opinion. Certainly not an easy one! Serves the bastards right. I'm sure that the SOB that stole my Deering banjo will ultimately get his!!


----------



## Gitpik (Apr 13, 2006)

Luckily I can afford it as I am in the Iron & Steel business. I steal and the wife takes in ironing !! :rockon2: just kidding of course. I have three Calton's now as has been said, once your dream guitar is inside a Calton your worries are over.


----------

